
High Sierra Disk Utility exports corrupted images - reimertz
https://twitter.com/reimertz/status/946007760868597760
======
reimertz
Apple needs to get their sh*t together. I have been experiencing +10
individual bugs while migrating from my old rMBP and I'm still not using it.

\- Time Machine backup fails.

\- Migration Assistant fails.

\- Restoring from Disk Image fails.

\- Internet Recovery defaults to Sierra making borked High Sierra installation
not working due to no APFS support in said Internet Recovery.

I should send Apple an invoice for all the QA I've had to do for them.

tl;dr: Don't install High Sierra. Don't use APFS.

~~~
reacharavindh
Seriously though. This is Outrageous for the kinda money we pay for Apple
products!

